# Need a more general photo conversation sub-forum?



## Drizzt321 (Jun 29, 2013)

So, what do we do about topics/subjects which are very much photo related, but don't fall into gear or rumors, or a particular manufacturer sub-forum? How about a General Photo Talk sub-forum?


----------

